# Fluids in the morning- No go :/ Anyone else experience this?



## unsure93 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi, I'm not sure why thi happens but I've noticed that if I drink fluids such as water in the morning (first thing when I wake up) My stomach becomes really unsettled and I'll have more than usual gurgling and just complete discomfort for the whole day. I've woken up thirsty and dehydrated but I'll have to eat abit of bread first or atleast take tiny sips of water really slowly before I take normal gulps.. Really hope I make sense, this is my first post.. So, I'm just wondering of anyone else experiences this? Maybe you have answers. If not, I'd love some feed back thankyou


----------



## unsure93 (Jul 16, 2013)

*this


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

In the morning the gut is normally at it's peak of activity. Sometimes when the stomach fills up that can also send a "get things moving" signal. So it may be you need to keep the total volume low until your morning burst of activity has passed.


----------

